# Torija - Edoardo Catemario



## QuattroQuarti (Mar 3, 2012)

New video by Edoardo Catemario on YouTube.*

"Torija" from Castles of Spain by spanish composer Moreno Torroba.*Live recording on 24 December 2012.*
Guitar by Francisco Simplicio 1925.

watch the video

www.catemario.com


----------



## SetteOttavi (Jan 5, 2014)

I love it. It's really amazing.


----------

